
US Space and Rocket Center Launches 5k Rockets Simultaneously - kouh
https://www.al.com/news/2019/07/us-space-rocket-center-launches-5000-rockets-in-world-record-attempt.html
======
gregmac
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EsvR6cPVno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EsvR6cPVno)

~~~
dmix
Did the parachutes deploy? looks like they might have been too close together
and straight dropped down. Which is probably safest.

~~~
wtallis
It looks like these were the smaller models that only deploy a streamer rather
than a full parachute. They still got pretty tangled together.

~~~
dtparr
Yep. Got my hands on a couple afterwards. Silver streamer style that looks
like aluminum foil, but feels more like a plastic.

------
tectonic
A big list of other Apollo 11 anniversary events:
[http://orbitalindex.com/apollo-11-anniversary-
events/](http://orbitalindex.com/apollo-11-anniversary-events/)

------
Swenrekcah
Now let’s try to break the record for the most rockets _landed_
simultaneously!

------
TD-Linux
I wonder what they did to ignite all of them at the same time? The normal
Estes rocket electric matches have pretty poor timing in my experience.

~~~
wtallis
Igniter delay and variance can be reduced by increasing the current pushed
through them.

The power delivery setup for this launch was probably the most interesting
bit. Estes igniters are typically rated to require 2A. Supplying that times
5000 is no simple task. The video seems to show five large boxes (~1m on a
side), each surrounded by a cluster of rockets. These boxes probably each
concealed a pile of batteries and relays.

~~~
Avamander
I suspect a capacitor bank could provide such starting currents.

------
tzakrajs
Typical US saber rattling...

/s

------
zaphirplane
I wonder if they notify Russia China ... etc

------
bityard
5k *model Rockets

FTFY

~~~
Stratoscope
There was nothing to fix. A model rocket that flies _is_ a rocket.

